# Need someone who can read German to copy my magazine into English



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have 2 issues of the Shrimp magazine Caridinae. It is all in German and I cannot read it. I would like to get someone to translate it into English for me.

I have an extra copy which I will give to the person who helps me.
This is a beautiful glossy colored magazine with some incredible articles and pictures of shrimps Ive never seen before.

Any offers????


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Let me start learning German. I'm a fast learner. Lol


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Gutten tak......where's Harold (menagerie) when you need him 

I guess I could type it all in and then use Google to translate it.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

OCR scan it and translate  Fast and easy. Prob take 30mins .... translation quality will depend on google translate so you may have issues.

How many pages is it?? If its not too many I can scan it and convert it to MS WORD.


----------

